# My Moebius Viper Mk II Cockpit



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's my completed viper cockpit. I used the ParaGrafix photoetch set and decals. For the center display, I used the backlight film instead - it was brighter and clearer than the decal. 

Now I'm working on the ship itself - protecting the cockpit will be a challenge. Currently I'm scratch-building landing gear bays. 

http://www.luckyredshirt.com/vipermkii/DSCF2181.JPG 

Forgive the weird lighting in this one. I used a flashlight to light the shadows: 
http://www.luckyredshirt.com/vipermkii/DSCF2188.JPG 

More images: 
http://www.luckyredshirt.com/vipermkii/DSCF2183.JPG 
http://www.luckyredshirt.com/vipermkii/DSCF2184.JPG 
http://www.luckyredshirt.com/vipermkii/DSCF2185.JPG 
http://www.luckyredshirt.com/vipermkii/DSCF2187.JPG


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The cockpit looks great. All the detail really makes it stand out. I have the model and I think I purchased the ParaGrafix set at Wonderfest. But too many other projects on the bench right now to start this one too. I am running out of bench space!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Very clean, I've seen some good ones here but that IMO has the sharpest detail. On a side note: It's nice to know I'm not the only person in CT that's into this hobby. ANy good LHS's in your area? I'm in western CT and there is zippo except for a Hobbytown for the RC guys.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks guys.

There are several good hobby shops in central CT. The Hobby Gallery in Wolcott, although they are primarily railroad. But they are good for supplies like paint.

There are two Amatos - one in Middletown and one in New Britain. They carry lots of stuff besides models, but have a very good selection of models, tools, and supplies.

Lastly, there's Time Machine Hobby in Manchester. Would be a haul for you, but one of the best hobby shops I've ever been in. Models galore, and more tools and lines of paints than you could ever need. And a huge railroad/doll house store upstairs, which provides even more.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm... I might just have to make a pilgrimage to the one in Manchester It's literally been a decade or two since I have been in a "real" hobby shop. I'm a teacher so I have some time on my hands for a little road trip. Thanks for the info!
Did you use Bare-Metel foil for the chrome? Great stuff...


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Chrome? Are you referring to the loops on top of the ejection seat? Those are nothing more than paper clips!


----------

